# 48 inch Home Depot shop light win!



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

A cheap retrofit for T5HO.

Surprised HD carries 4ft 4 bulb hydroponics grow light.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

mach_six said:


> A cheap retrofit for T5HO.
> 
> Surprised HD carries 4ft 4 bulb hydroponics grow light.


why bother to retrofit when two 32w T8s are enough to grow good plants
plus, you can get two T8 bubls for $7.50 at HD, much cheaper than T5s.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/152874-tank-defies-some-common-believes.html


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I have an All Glass single T8 bulb fixture and it looks very dull compared to your tank and barely growing the plants.

That's why I didn't think 2 T8 would be enough.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

this HD workshop light seems to have pretty good reflector. i had 2x 54wT5HO with individual reflectors over my tank, after i switched over to this HD workshop light, i hardly noticed any difference visually.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I was just posting this as another cheaper option shop light. Most shop lights are just like brushed aluminum or white...this one is polished diamond plate and is quite reflective...compared to other shop lights. I'm sure an expensive T5-HO has better reflectors, but as far as cheap shop lights go I'm very pleased with this. Plus I think the diamond plate looks kind of cool, lol. 

It's seems very bright too me. I bought two of them for my 90 gallon, and I honestly doubt I'll run the second one very much. A single one seems to be doing just fine. 

I don't have a par meter or anything, but judging from other peoples setups I'd say two of these are capable of providing medium light for 90.


----------



## kirroth (Jun 19, 2011)

With that reflector, what bulbs are you using? I've been thinking of getting 2x54w T5HO, but the price of the hood alone (no bulbs included) just about makes me pass out to look at it. x_x If T5HO will fit in this reflector, I'll just make a trip to HD.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

darkoon said:


> this HD workshop light seems to have pretty good reflector. i had 2x 54wT5HO with individual reflectors over my tank, after i switched over to this HD workshop light, i hardly noticed any difference visually.


 

I wonder how a PAR meter would read differently though... visual brightness and PAR are completely different, no? (I'm still getting used to lighting >.<)


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Aren't T5HO & T5NO more efficient in terms of lumens per watt than T8s?


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

They carry single and dual T5NO 2 ft 3ft and 4 ft also. I have a dual 2ft and it works great and you can't beat the price at like $15.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't do anything except toss in bulbs. 32 watt T8...I'm running a pair (4 bulbs total) on the 90. It's bright, lol.

The ballast is inside somewhere, but the light is fairly roomy so I'd bet you could retrofit it.


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey where are you in kansas?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoods said:


> Hey where are you in kansas?


Dodge City right now...go West on I-70 for about 3.5 hours, turn left, continue for about another 1.5 hours...once you arrive in the middle of no where, go 1 more hour South. :icon_mrgr

I used to live in KC, had a place in Mission, then moved to the OP for a while when I worked at Black and Veatch. Love the city, but work drags me west.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

tbarabash said:


> I wonder how a PAR meter would read differently though... visual brightness and PAR are completely different, no? (I'm still getting used to lighting >.<)


you're 100% correct, that's why i said visually. i do not have a PAR meter, i am sure it is less with T5HO, but plants do not seem to mind the change.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

driftwoods said:


> They carry single and dual T5NO 2 ft 3ft and 4 ft also. I have a dual 2ft and it works great and you can't beat the price at like $15.


Do the 2ft T5NO have the same look and reflectors as the T8s? I kind of like the industrial metal look.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

darkoon said:


> you're 100% correct, that's why i said visually. i do not have a PAR meter, i am sure it is less with T8, but plants do not seem to mind the change.


yup, people have commented on my photos too with the same, that it looked like more than low lighting, but PAR is very different.

several of us here are running this shop light. i spray painted mine black on the outside to match the rest of my setup.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Just put a pair on my 90 gallon, it looks like I went from 4 bulbs to 6! :icon_mrgr


Also, they have a 4 bulb version of this too..if I recall correctly, it was around $55 for it. I thought long and hard about getting that one instead.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Daximus said:


> ...go West on I-70 for about 3.5 hours, turn left, continue for about another 1.5 hours...once you arrive in the middle of no where, go 1 more hour South. :icon_mrgr...


Well at least the directions don't include, turn off the Dirt rd.

You could run one 12hrs and use the second for an intense 2hr. "midday" blast. Which does mimic nature. 

Run both on their own timer. Then once month switch them. That will balance out the run hors over time.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

And they do look good as or painted black.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

can u drap something down so you can hide more of the bleed light?

I think it would add a very nice after effect to your setup.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been using these lights on my emersed setups for over 8 months now with great results. Cheap lights that are able to grow plants, easy.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Well at least the directions don't include, turn off the Dirt rd.
> 
> You could run one 12hrs and use the second for an intense 2hr. "midday" blast. Which does mimic nature.
> 
> Run both on their own timer. Then once month switch them. That will balance out the run hors over time.



...I left off the dirt road part, lol.



I'm painting mine flat black this weekend. :biggrin: 

I don't want to hang them and deal with excess light, so they will just sit on my tank. Luckily the 90 came with a glass top. I wired them in to their timers last night. 

I have one fixture with 5000, and the other with 6500. The 5000k fixture kicks on at 3pm-12pm, the 6500k lights up at 6pm to 9pm. 

I reduce light by knocking half hours off the start and finish of the 5000k cycle, I add light by adding half hours to start and finish of the 6500k cycle. My Co2 solenoid is going to be on the same timer as my powerhead and run from 12pm to 12am regardless of light time. 

It's a new tank so those aren't set in stone yet, obviously.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

zenche said:


> Also, they have a 4 bulb version of this too..if I recall correctly, it was around $55 for it. I thought long and hard about getting that one instead.


Me too, I decided I wanted the flexibility of two separate fixtures, the tank is in my TV room...I don't always want my fish tank lighting it up like daytime, lol.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

driftwoods said:


> They carry single and dual T5NO 2 ft 3ft and 4 ft also. I have a dual 2ft and it works great and you can't beat the price at like $15.


can you link the 2 ft light fixture? im looking on the site but cant seem to find it


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Another great info of cheap light fixture. Now I dont have to shop expensive ones online.
Thanks for posting this up.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have the same HD light fixure the OP posted - I love it. I had it resting on a 55g tank prior to breaking down the tank (a temp. setback - lol)
Good growth for the low light plants I had in the tank and never any algae. I used a 6700 bulb & a 8000.
The reflector is good enough that I'm going to buy these for my studio/shop.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

herns said:


> Another great info of cheap light fixture. Now I dont have to shop expensive ones online.
> Thanks for posting this up.


I absolutely love mine. 

I'm all about saving cash. Like any other hobby, if you can find a product that is not associated with the hobby, but similar, you will save tons of cash.

"Aquarium" Rocks: $3.75 per 5lbs
Black Diamond Blasting Sand: $7.85 per 50lbs

"Aquarium" 48 inch light: $100-300
Shop light 48 inch: $20-40


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

If anyone has any info on the 24 inch version of this light please share! 

This looks like an awesome deal but unfortunately my tank is only 24 in. i saw earlier someone posted that they sell a 2ft version. 

I was wondering if it has the same external look or if its different etc.


----------



## ocellatus (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a good light source for a planted 180 g. Dimensions are 72 x 24 x 24". At that depth would this fixture (x2 with some overlap) put out enough PAR for a medium light setup?

Debating between going with this or a good deal on an aquatinic 72" 596 w system (which is overkill but a good deal......)

O


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ocellatus said:


> I'm looking for a good light source for a planted 180 g. Dimensions are 72 x 24 x 24". At that depth would this fixture (x2 with some overlap) put out enough PAR for a medium light setup?


 I think a double T-8 4' fixture at 24" will fill that 72" long tank. Easy way to check is to hold a 4' stoplight 24" above the floor and mark were the edges of the light fall.

In the sticky about PAR on this forum you should find your answer about par x distance.


----------



## ocellatus (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks DogFish. I checked out the chart, which indicates that my par at substrate would be low. There was no value if I raised the fixture (ie less than low).

I'm looking to stock this tank with dwarf snakeheads which like a lot of vegetative cover, including lots of floating plants. 

The shop lights would certainly put out enough light to grow the floating cover, but I'm concerned with their ability to penetrate through them to the bottom.

The T5HO fixture has 7 rows of bulbs on 3 switches, which would allow for different timers / bulb combo's. 

Conflicted as I don't want to overspend on a fixture that the chart says will be high par w/ 2 bulbs.....

O


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

ocellatus said:


> Thanks DogFish. I checked out the chart, which indicates that my par at substrate would be low. There was no value if I raised the fixture (ie less than low).
> 
> I'm looking to stock this tank with dwarf snakeheads which like a lot of vegetative cover, including lots of floating plants.
> 
> ...


I agree. Even with a 90 and two of these on top I'd consider that low light (low-medium on a good day)...regardless of the reflectors. On a 90 it works out to 1.42 w/p/g I think, I am able to get some pearling out of a few of my plants, but I struggle with carpeting. 

You could do like 4 of them, but at that cost your probably better off getting a 4 bulb T5HO and hanging that.


----------



## ocellatus (Dec 18, 2011)

Given the par rating on a 24" tall tank, could I get away with a 48" 2 bulb T5HO light on this 72" tank? Or would I need to go for more bulbs to cover its back to front depth of 24" (I haven't yet tried holding up a shop light and checking the light spread....good suggestion!)

There are some great pre-boxing day sales on Aquaticlife and Tek fixtures. Any opinions on which is a better product?

O


----------

